# Green Tea



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

As opposed to drugs that induce states of relaxation and/or techniques to enter states of calm.

I suggest a simple but healing cup of green tea!

Its no wondercure to DP but it has a greeat effect on anxiety.

I remember drinking it a while back while my anxiety was really strong and actually felt relief instantly.

green tea is really great to have as an anti-stress agent, and it is cheaper than any med you ever tried or bought. (camomille works good to but green tea has a little more power)


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

ya finding a way to relax is essential to healing, unfortunately i find the healing process to be rather slow... oh well.


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

I love green tea as well.. however I found that since I've become extremely sensitive to caffeine (anxiety-wise), I can't tolerate even the tiny amount that's present in green tea.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

resonantblue said:


> I love green tea as well.. however I found that since I've become extremely sensitive to caffeine (anxiety-wise), I can't tolerate even the tiny amount that's present in green tea.


Get the Decaf green tea. That's what I drink.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

The amount of caffeine in green tea isnt enough to make you anxious. Then your just to anxious over all yet for the green tea to have an effect on you. 
You need to work with your anxiety and facing fears.


----------

